

Q&A with Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg, on hiring, growth, and its platform - eb
http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/04/qa-with-facebooks-mark-zuckerberg-on-hiring-growth-and-its-platform/

======
dcurtis
He really is the master at saying a lot of words and actually communicating
nothing.

~~~
simianstyle
This happens a lot when you're a corporate schmuck.

------
bootload
_"... What is your role going to be now that you’ve hired a chief operating
officer with wide-sweeping responsibilities? ..."_

An employment anti-pattern. Does Sheryl code? Is she under 30? [0]

[0] <http://feeds.feedburner.com/Ycombinator-StartupSchool> Mark ~ 2007 ~
Zuckerberg talk.

